# Huge cysts caused by clomid, really freaked out :(



## nikki0530

Hi there,
I'm really scared, I just got home from the doctor for my cd4 ultrasound and they said I have 4 cysts on my right ovary, the biggest around 4cm the total mass is about 8-9cm. I had taken 2 rounds of 100mg clomid and everything was fine but then we went to 150 and this happened. The doctor was telling me about ovarian contortion and my ovary could die and I'm just so scared now. Is this as serious as i am worried it is? I'm so sad that I may never get pregnant, we've been trying for 2 years :(


----------



## onewish

hey hun, i dont know nothing about this im on clomid 50mg only thing iv had is a cyst on my ovary and my cyst ruptured i ended up in hospital an that was a month b4 i got put on tabs but now it gone down they sed so i know how scary it can be when its to do with em but i didnt want to read an not put a msg i know how it feels to be so freaked out big hugs i hope someone can help you, let us know how u doing. x x


----------



## Whitbit22

I went through 4 cycles of clomid and afterwards had cysts that came and went. I was absolutely TERRIFIED!! But when it was all said and done there was only a small chance of anything bad happening. Apparently cysts are very common, and if you have a good doctor they should be reasuring you and keeping a close eye. Just make sure to take it easy honey. They will most likely go away on their own.. I know its hard but try not to worry, i know it is very painful. :hugs:


----------



## nikki0530

Thank you ladies, it is just so scary! i really appreciate you taking the time to reply :)


----------



## suzie7

I've had a cyst before and they are "functional" cysts...meaning they are fairly normal. Obviously you're doctor told you to stop taking the clomid immediately right? Did he suggest getting back on birth control to give your ovaries a "Rest"? You might want to ask your doctor about that. They often prescribe birth control before IVF/ICSI treatments to make sure the ovaries are well rested before hyper stimulating them again.

In your case, it might just be a good idea until the cysts go away. Take it easy. I know how anxious we all are to get pregnant but it's never worth jeopordizing your health.
Best of luck and don't stress. It will be fine!


----------



## Faithpatience

Dear Nikki...am on clomid too but 50gms..but my doc said there r chances of getting those cycts while inducing ovoulation but he said they dont stay there for long and they get away with ur periods ..so all I have heard is they will not stay there for more than 3 cycles and they wud come out with the monthly periods..I hope u shd be perfectly fine in few weeks time..did u ask ur doc about changing ur medication or going for a lower dose?


----------



## Dilek

Hun it all depends on what type of cyst it is. From what the doc says i doubt its a simple cyst and little more serious. Do u know what type it is??? If it was a functional cyst the doc would have told u its harmless and would go away on its own. 

Torsions happen when the cyst is not a functional or simple cyst, thats my understanding. I aint a doc or anything. But ive had dermoid and endometriosis cysts in the past and they do not go away and grow and they are the type that can twist the ovary and kill the blood supply to the ovary. I think u should check with doc which type it is. Hope i didnt scare you. Not all cysts tend to twist, mine just grew to huge sizes without causing any pain.


----------



## caz & bob

i hun my friend had to go in hospital to have heretube tyed and shes got loads offcycst on her ovarys when she when in to have it done they took a wee sample off here and it was + hpt and shes 7 weeks haha xx xx


----------



## nikki0530

hey everyone, thank you for all your info.
The doctor told me that they should hopefully go away and they are simple fluid filled cysts. The main issue is that they are just each so big and she is worried about the weight of them causing the contortion. I'm finished with clomid either way because last time it gave me crazy visual side effects which the doctor said are permanent :( and they haven't really gone away. Anyway, I'm supposed to start femera when they go away but I'm leaning more towards prayer, God has the final say anyway right :) Again, thanks everyone :)


----------

